# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks' Patrick, Maxine in new Home Office anti-abuse campaign

## Perdita

Hollyoaks and the UK Home Office have launched a new advert as part of their 'This is Abuse' campaign.

The hard-hitting advert shows Patrick Blake (Jeremy Sheffield) raping his girlfriend Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) after she refuses to give her consent.

Maxine tries to explain to Patrick.
Â© Lime Pictures
Maxine tries to explain to Patrick.

The advert was shown on Channel 4 after the 9pm watershed.

A previous advert saw Patrick going through Maxine's phone, before telling her to get changed because she looked 'cheap'.

This new advert aims to show teenagers that sexual abuse and rape can happen while in a relationship.

Crime Prevention Minister Norman Baker said: "Many young people do not understand that rape can, and does happen in relationships.

"We know that 33 per cent of girls and 16 per cent of boys have experienced some form of sexual violence from a boyfriend or girlfriend - this is why early intervention is crucial in order to prevent abuse before it starts.

Patrick is angry with Maxine.
Â© Lime Pictures
Patrick and Maxine in the first 'This is Abuse' advert

"Our new 'This is Abuse' television advert encourages teenagers to re-think their views about rape, consent, violence and abuse, and gives them the tools they need to identify and challenge this behaviour when they see it."

Chief Executive Officer of NSPCC Peter Wanless added: "Too many young people assume violence or emotional abuse is a normal part of relationships. It's vital that we get the message across that it isn't right, it isn't their fault, and there are people ready to help them.

"Society must accept the ugly truth that what we call domestic abuse can start very early in life. It's not when people become adults, it's what they see and learn from childhood; often from witnessing violence in their own family or among their peers."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

